# Beginner - d5100 vs d3200 HELP!



## Lolabee (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, 

I am COMPLETELY new to the more professional type cameras and am looking to buy my first one.
basically at this point in time I will just being using the camera for family/children shots, action shot eg; when the children are running and playing. I will be using sometime for video but this isn't a huge factor for me.

Easy to understand or for beginners doesn't really bother me either I don't mind a little challenge to understand the camera. 

Basically deciding between the d5100 or the d3200 at this point. 

Any suggestions or opinions welcome! 

Thank you! 

Oh and megapixels, are they a factor when deciding with slr cameras?! Eg higher the better?! (may be a silly question, please forgive if so!!)


----------



## Lolabee (Oct 14, 2012)

Or possibly the d7000 as well?!?


----------



## txtowman (Oct 14, 2012)

Unless money is a problem I would get the d7000.

it has some features you don't need right now, but if you are serious they will become apparant pretty soon.

I recommend reading ken rockwell's reviews. Not to take his advice, but he is good at explaining those features I am talking about.

commander mode

internal focus motor

lightweight

low light performance

dual memory slots

do your research, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## txtowman (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a d5000 wish I had the d7000


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 14, 2012)

The D7000 is the vastly superior camera to both the D5100 and D3200 in almost all aspects.  

If between the D5100 and D3200, ask yourself if you want to do a lot of video?  If you want to do a lot of video, the D3200 is better.  If you're mostly focused on still photography, the D5100 is better.


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 14, 2012)

txtowman said:


> Unless money is a problem I would get the d7000.
> 
> it has some features you don't need right now, but if you are serious they will become apparant pretty soon.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with this, if you ever intend to get serious about photography, do yourself a favor and get the D7000. If money is a factor, you could by used and get a D300 or D90. In that case, get the D300 over the D90. This DSLRs will give you so much more room for growth and more expansion and far more choices in lens when you ever decide to get more.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 15, 2012)

txtowman said:


> I recommend reading ken rockwell's reviews. Not to take his advice, but he is good at explaining those features I am talking about.



I totally disagree with this!!!   Ken Rockewell's site only exists to make him money.  Every new thing is 'the best ever' and all the real information he just copies from the manufactures spec list.  Remember, every time you click a link on Ken Rockwells site you are putting money into his pocket (and that's why he does what he does).

I would point you to Thom Hogans site if you want REAL reviews and information from an actual photographer.

However...  Between the D5100 vs D3200 i'd pick the D3200.  It has one of Nikon's best DX sensors and offers better video then the D5100.  Between the D3200 vs. D5100 vs. D7000 its the D7000 all day long.  better controls, better build, better battery life... its just better.


----------



## orb9220 (Oct 15, 2012)

D7000>D300>D90>Any Dxxxx series. As less pro camera and more consumer orientated. For growing into photography then would Pick the highest in my line above you can afford. Don't rule out refrub's & used can get a near new at half the cost. As money also will be needed with a start on a couple of lenses. 

D7000>D300>D90 will be more suited to family,children in motion,etc.. with more dedicated controls for making changes in the split second. Built in motor of more lens choices and built in flash commander mode for wireless off shoe flash. More AF points and more capable AF stage for locking focus in a Bigger Brighter Viewfinder of the Pentaprism than the darker,smaller Pentamirror of the Dxxxx series of cameras.
.
.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Oct 16, 2012)

Get the D7000 if you know that you won't leave your camera at home and your really going to invest time to learn and to improve...if your uncertain how much your going to use a DSLR, or your not willing to carry it everywhere, and will shoot only seldom, get the D5100 (then you'll at least have the same sensor as the D7000 and slight improvements over the D3200.


----------

